# string jig post?



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

mine are copies of the posts that come on a yellowstone jig and they taper down to 3/8" at the top and are tapped 1/4-20


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i drilled and taped mine for 1/4x20x1" installed 14x20 bolts and cut the heads off so just the smooth part of the bolt is used. on another set of bolts i put a set of copper bushings over the 1/4x20 bolt for a different size post when i need them.works good.


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

So i was thinking to have the tip at 1/2 inch


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

my posts are also 6" and taper down to about 5/8" 
the pins are also 1/4-20 with a hex head so you can pull the loop over it.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i use 5"x7/8" aluminum rod tapered 30 deg. then drill the top of the post and press in a 1/4" steel dowel that leaves you a 1" work space .if your making twin cables or 2 strings you can leave the posts set and just slide your string off the top


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Here a layout jig I made a couple of years ago for my good buddy and AT string maker GWN_Nuge. The jigs were made from 1 1/2" x 3/8" tk 304 SS with 1" dia x 6" 304 SS posts. The 1/4" pins are thru hardened dowels with thru hardened ejector pins I had for tag end tie offs. The bases can be easily indexed and locked in at 90 deg increments.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

You always do good work DssBB!!!!! When ya gonna make me a set?





Hutch


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Hutch,

Well ,since Christmas has just passed...I guess your going to have to wait till next year.:set1_thinking:


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

DssBB said:


> Here a layout jig I made a couple of years ago for my good buddy and AT string maker GWN_Nuge. The jigs were made from 1 1/2" x 3/8" tk 304 SS with 1" dia x 6" 304 SS posts. The 1/4" pins are thru hardened dowels with thru hardened ejector pins I had for tag end tie offs. The bases can be easily indexed and locked in at 90 deg increments.
> View attachment 1559251


Great workmanship!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

DssBB said:


> Hutch,
> 
> Well ,since Christmas has just passed...I guess your going to have to wait till next year.:set1_thinking:


Should have known!


Hutch


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*post*

on steel i do 1 inch standard and up to 2 inches 
on aluminum i do 1 1/8 and 1 1/4


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks a million guys... I am having him finish them today... I will post pics soon of my jig. They will be 6 inches tall 1 inch thick with 30 degree tapper 1/4 thick hardened steel dowels 1 inch tall pressed in. Bottom of posts will be drilled and tapped to take 7/16 bolts... can't wait to build me some custom 452x strings and bus cables for my strother wrath and wife's diamond razor edge....


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

here is the jig without the posts. Still need to make stretcher.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

1/4 inch end loop posts


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

this may not be true as i dont build strings but, Wouldnt you want the uni strut to sit flat on the ground or 2x4 or workbench. And not sitting up on the ends like the way you have it. Reason i say that is your giving the rail room to bend in the middle. Maybe i am wrong


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

That unistrut is 12g thick.. and the bcy yellowstone is setup this way too. The red bar that holds posts is 1/2 inch steel.


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

What aulee42 is referencing to would be what you would need to do if added an inline stretcher to your setup..with 300 + lbs of tension that unistrut will want to bend especially on a longer string..a 2x8 with 2 2x4's laid flat side by side and bolted to the bottom of the 2x8 would be a quick cure..then you just set the whole deal on a couple saw horses.youll deffinately wanna get yourself rigged up with a tensioning unit or youll have a heck of time gettn any quality out of your strings for compound use..


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^that is what i was referring to


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok i see... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

on my 1/4" posts,i cut and installed 1/2" pieces of clear plastic tubing to the top of the posts so the string cant slide off.


----------



## boosted87 (Dec 30, 2012)

my first set of 452x strings for my strother.... thanks guys for all your help. She is tuned and no peep rotation... thanks Kam.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

For you DIY guys my posts are 1.25" dia. For the pin I use a 5/16" roll pin. The pin is not in the center but offset towards the front of the post.. No lathe needed. Works good,very solid


----------



## Archery dynamic (Dec 13, 2012)

how did you install the pins on the top of the posts?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Archery dynamic said:


> how did you install the pins on the top of the posts?


on mine i drill just under 1/4" them run a 1/4" ream into the hole to get it 1/4" snug .they need to be pressed in.


----------

